# New vista driver problem



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I downloaded the new vista driver:
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/v...n-vista32.html
First off I have windows xp. I am downloaded this driver because of the problem I am having with installing vista, found here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...-support/129196-vista-installation-fails.html
Someone told me to try and download this driver to fox the my problem. So i downloaded it and then unistalled my old drivers and restarted. I then open the thing i downloading and bring up catlyst install manger. It starts installation and then finishes. But when done it dont ask me to restart or anything. I go to add/remove and see no ati stuff. I restart manulay still nothing. Check my ati technologies folder, nothing in it. Whats the problem. Do i have to have vista installed? If so i cant because of the problem. Please help


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you trying to instal Vista over XP...if so, don't, use another partition and install Vista on that, this will give you a dual boot setup. You cannot install a Vista driver before you install Vista or in XP, Vista has drivers for your videocard already (Vista RC1 & RC2) that will allow the installation to complete, once its loaded then you can install the updated driver. In Vista however MS did a really good job....no more reboots for most installed updates, so its not uncommon in Vista to not have to reboot when loading new programs and updates ! I suspect your instability is caused by something other than Vista...list your specs and I'll see


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not trying to put vista over XP, I am trying to install it on diff partition.
Used Everest:
Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name 
User Name Owner

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2600 MHz (13 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus P4SD-VX
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G
System Memory 512 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (05/24/03)

Display:
Video Adapter Radeon X1600 Series Secondary (512 MB)
Video Adapter Radeon X1600 Series (512 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI RV530 Pro
Monitor Sony SDM-HS73 [17" LCD] (3249408)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
SCSI/RAID Controller NERO IMAGEDRIVE SCSI Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive Maxtor 6Y120L0 (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-140C (40x CD-ROM)
Optical Drive TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R5002 (DVD:2x/1x/12x, CD:16x/10x/40x DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 15366 MB (2236 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 97103 MB (88024 MB free)
Total Size 109.8 GB (88.1 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Easy Internet Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
Modem Agere Systems AC'97 Modem

Peripherals:
Printer hp deskjet 3600 series
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB Device EZCam III #2
USB Device USB Printing Support


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is exactly what happens to me.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8328019624402040569&q=vista+bSOD&hl=en


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Try and disconnect your ezcam (webcam)...as of now there is little support for webcams with Vista and it could be causing the problem....everything else you listed is supported. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have tried that before and still get the same error.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I could not read the error that you get via the linked video...first thing to do...since yoou wiped the driver for your videocard from the XP installation and attempted to install a Vista driver in its place....fix that, by installing the appropriate XP driver back into your Xp installation. If your XP installation is making use of the D partition for use as a swap file (page file) then you may want to disable that for now, and format the D partition before installing Vista on it...let me know how that goes.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea I got the proper driver for my card. Xp is on my C and I am trying to put vista on D. I tried formating D aswell no luck.
Picturee of the error.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/harisva/DSC01853.jpg
When I read the release notes for the correct driver for my card this is what it says about vista:

Note: Catalyst® 6.12 is not supported under the Windows Vista operating system. 

Does that have to do with something.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

It should not...if you boot using the Vista CD and tell it to install itself on the D partition, all should be well...if it is failing, then you may have another issue with your hardware causing the instability....make sure plug and play OS is disabled in your bios....


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

"make sure plug and play OS is disabled in your bios"
Where would I go and check for that in BIOS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have slipstreamed it in boot from the cd and do the install
if you are just loading the driver boot into safe mode disable a/virus
load the driver 
reboot the computer


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just tried the sliptream way and no luck once again. Same old boring blue screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like the nvidia then until a newer release of the drivers come out for the release version of vista and they may not work with the pre release beta versions of vista


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I tried taking it out and I see it has a floppy cable plugged in it. Its really small and hard to get out. I couldnt get it out because its to small and stuck. So I didnt want to break anything while pulling it hard. Is this the only way to fix this? Or should I wait again for a driver or what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the cable coming from the power supply


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Floppy Its this thing.
http://www.atechfabrication.com/images/htpc/products/cable_006_640.jpg
The part on the right is plugged in my card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try gently wriggling it or disconnect it from the other end


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Heh. Tried it both ways. Got frustrated . Ill try it again later.


----------



## akskiller (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmm I had this problem, but fixed it same way by changing cards.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea. Looks like I will wait for a driver I just tried again and unpluged the other side(bigger one) And then see its conected to the power supply soo I have to plug out the smaller one. Tried and no luck its just stuck. I'll just wait, or call over a friend or something.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/569/1/catalyst_installation_page_1_introduction/index.html


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

So I should unistall my current catalyst and then just install same one with those instructions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

worth a shot


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

For the chipset drivers. How do i know which one I need to upgrade?


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Scratch that above. It tells me stuff about ATI control panel being installed with the package but dont see it installed.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for posts but cant edit. Tried again with the instrucstions and still blue screen. Should just give up on this


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks like it


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope the retail doesnt give the same thing. You can close this, thanks all :/


----------

